# suche Leute aus Darmstadt fürs freeriden



## Abuyunus (18. März 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

suche Mitstreiter (bevorzugt älteres Semester d.h. keine 8-klässler) zum freeriden. bisschen Frankenstein als auch einfaches posen in der Stadt oder abhängen am Böllenfalltor.

Grüße

Abu


----------



## QuanTumZz (20. März 2013)

Gude! Komme aus Pungscht! Am bölle ma schreddern würd kla gehen ! addd mich doch am besten ma in FB Maurice Hug Greeetz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timson (10. Mai 2013)

Gude,
für ne gepflegte Freeride-Runde bin ich immer zu haben!

Meld dich einfach...

Gruß
Tim


----------



## Abuyunus (10. Mai 2013)

hi,

ihr könnt einfach Mitglied in der Gruppe 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/282296305213309/

werden.


----------



## timson (10. Mai 2013)

Es gibt bei FB auch ne Gruppe "Freeride Darmstadt".

https://www.facebook.com/groups/424475390904888

Bevor jeder sein eigenes Ding macht...


----------



## runnerroller77 (1. Juni 2013)

Was heist denn da älteren Semesters?
Wäre immer dabei,wenn ich da mit 35  nicht schon zuu alt bin.Würd mal die neue Strecke am Frankenstein fahren.Meine Mitfahrer haben sich zur Zeit mal ausgeklinkt und bei Fazzebuk bin ich aus Überzeugung nicht,daher hab ich mal hier geschaut.

Gruß


----------



## Efreet (15. Juni 2013)

Hi,

also ich hab seit kurzem mitm mtb Training angefangen (Grundtechnik) und will demnächst auch mal den Bike-Park ausprobieren.

Gibts hier vllt. noch Bike-Park Interessenten? Hätte auch einen Kombi zur Verfügung.

Grüße
Oleg


----------



## Fr.th.13 (18. Juni 2013)

komm ma zu Geißkopf !!


----------



## mussso (20. Juli 2013)

runnerroller77 schrieb:


> Was heist denn da älteren Semesters?
> Wäre immer dabei,wenn ich da mit 35  nicht schon zuu alt bin.Würd mal die neue Strecke am Frankenstein fahren.Meine Mitfahrer haben sich zur Zeit mal ausgeklinkt und bei Fazzebuk bin ich aus Überzeugung nicht,daher hab ich mal hier geschaut.
> 
> Gruß



Meld dich ma..
Meine Leute und ich sind so um die 30+..wir fahren öfter am Frankenstein.


----------



## runnerroller77 (26. Juli 2013)

Servus.
Fahre demnächst nach Portes du Soleil und will nächste Woche noch ein bissl an die Rinne.Hätte Dienstag/ Mittwoch / Donnerstag so ab 17.30 Uhr vor hinzufahren.Ist da jemand von euch da?

Gruß


----------



## kai1978 (26. August 2013)

Hey,

bin gerade dabei nach Darmstadt zu ziehen....fahre momentan Trails in und um Koblenz....habt ihr Treffpunkte für Wochenends?

Grüßle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PR-Music (20. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

komme aus Langen (ursprünglich aber eher Dieburg/Darmstadt) bin 25 Jahre alt im Kopf und körperlich, mein Perso sagt aber ich wäre 9 Jahre älter  

Bin eher noch ein Grünschnabbel in dem Bereich Enduro/Freeride, wobei ich mit 10-16 gerne mit meinem BMX die Rallyebahnen in den umgebenen Wäldern unsicher gemacht hab ;-). 

Suche Anschluß an Biker (>20) in Richtung Enduro vl. auch Freeride, die Grenzen verschmelzen hier ziemlich unterschiedlich, soll heissen: ich fahre gerne runter, habe aber auch Spass oder nichts dagegen den Berg auch mal aus eigener Kraft zu erklimmen.  Also meldet euch...


----------

